# How do I preform a sleepy eye conversion for cheap???



## 3ddy (May 23, 2006)

First of all I know this is in the wrong spot, but Ild rather cover alot of ground... anyway, I need to know how to do a sleepy eye conversion on my 240... theyre [email protected] sexy and I want to do it... I know theres kits that you can buy, but it costs 100$ for Pivot... And i know that you can disconnect the motor from the light... but theres a way that you buy some stuff from radio shack that will do the same thing just cleaner... call me a :newbie: but I dont know how to do it...


----------



## 240luvr (Oct 8, 2004)

There's a couple ways to do it. When I rigged it on my 93, I got a simple rocker switch that would act as a kill switch. I pulled the headlight pop-up button out of the dash (the one that pops the headlights up and down without turning the lights themselves on). Then I cut the brown wire in the back and wired the switch in between. This way, when the switch is off the button will work as normal, when you turn it on however the button will let the light go up, then when you hit it to let them down they will not go down, now is when you use your newly installed switch to let them go down only as far as you want, so you keep flicking the switch back and forth till you find your desired height.

I've thought of using a momentary contact switch instead of the rocker switch so you're not flicking back and forth, you can sorta just hold it till it goes. Either way, it will work.


----------



## 240on430 (May 3, 2005)

or in about 2 mins you can cut the brown wire behind the up and down light switch. then...

turn your lights on

press the button

turn the lights off

then press the button and press it a 2nd time to stop it


----------



## SHpaintball (Jan 30, 2006)

o its super hard....you move a button cut a wire and mess with the lights.....just follow the 240on430 steps he knows what hes doing....gotta love that "cheap" upgrade...lol


----------



## surfer240sx (Dec 15, 2005)

ive been meaning to do it and this post reminded me i cut the brown wire took a total of 5 mins its more of an brown orange color not a true brown color hense not the one 2 inches away lol works like a charm


----------



## Trippen (Feb 21, 2006)

Ok One question.....Why would you want half of your lights power to be wasted into your hood????I saw it in japan a few years ago but it was only when they had little round super bright lights to replace the square ones we have...So remind me again why not seeing in the dark is cool?


----------



## surfer240sx (Dec 15, 2005)

when u turn them on they go back to normal


----------



## Trippen (Feb 21, 2006)

AHHHHH so again whats the point.....Just mod the bumper to be like the older 300z'x so that they have the "sleepy" look


----------



## 240on430 (May 3, 2005)

it looks sick. u dont have to do it.


----------



## xs04298 (Oct 28, 2005)

it looks very cliche` now....i like the look of just a good ol tucked away aerodynamic headlight...just the way its supposed to be...but to each their rediculous own.


----------



## Trippen (Feb 21, 2006)

I agree XS...But hay who am i to follow trends......or to say that Bell Bottom pants were really a mistake the first time.....


----------



## 240on430 (May 3, 2005)

The little opening in the left opening directs air to a CAI.


----------



## surfer240sx (Dec 15, 2005)

thats good to no.... never would have thought


----------



## Trippen (Feb 21, 2006)

So do the head light covers with the vent in the top of them...and your aerodynamics aren't blown....But at $200 for the head light covers I would see that the sleepy conversion might be a benefit


----------

